# Wooden Shaving Bowls



## Iluminada (Apr 24, 2014)

I am normally very good at finding great wholesale pricing but I have been racking my brain :?: on trying to find a supplier for wooden shaving bowls with lids. I see them being sold online but I am looking to buy in bulk. I need at least 25 but if the price is great....since I have 50 shaving brushes coming soon. Can anyone please point me to a :arrow: wholesaler?
Thank you in advance


----------



## grayceworks (Apr 24, 2014)

What price range are you thinking per bowl to be cost-effective?


----------



## Iluminada (Apr 24, 2014)

I was hoping to get then at $3 a piece since the retail prices that I am seeing are $6.00 and up. So I figured half price. I just found a site that has then at $5 so now that has me thinking that I can finding them cheaper than $3. Every place that I have found are retailers and can't figure out for the life of me where they are getting them. I can not even find a website for the manufacturer as that is where I normally start my searches. This is so far the cheapest I have found: http://iheartbeautyproducts.com/kingsley-shave-bowl-dark-wood-with-lid. However I have never heard of them nor have I seen the name of the company come up in any discussions. So am a little scared to order. Plus I would prefer the lid that has the knob on it.


----------



## Belinda02 (Apr 24, 2014)

What about a local wood worker?


----------



## grayceworks (Apr 24, 2014)

Yeah, Kingsley has the dark and light wood ones on amazon for about $9. I used to know a place for stuff, lemme dig around my bookmarks a bit.


----------



## Iluminada (Apr 24, 2014)

Yeah, I was thinking about getting a local wood worker but started thinking to myself that I would not sell them for $3 if I was making them. 
If I can't get a great price on them, then I was thinking about going with the soup mugs at Dollar Tree. http://www.dollartree.com/household...-Handles-22-oz-/500c526c1110p344332/index.pro

Really do not want to go that route because I would hate for it to break on a customer when they are using it by dropping it. Also, would prefer something with a lid.


----------



## grayceworks (Apr 24, 2014)

http://www.bestshave.net/shaving-cup-c-14.html?
http://www.ecvv.com/Product/Search.html?kw=wood-shaving-bowl


----------

